# Sublimation Fumes Harmful?



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

I have been sublimating coasters and mugs and there is always some smoke and a smell after lifting up the heat press. I have plugged in a HEPA fan and I leave the backdoor open (when I remember). How bad are the fumes to be breathing in? Anything else I should be doing (I cannot install an exhaust system) but looking for suggestions as I am concerned with my health. Thanks.


----------



## PrismGraphx015 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have been sublimating products for a number of years never have I run into anything like this. Neoprene stinks to high heaven but I never have seen smoke come from my mug printer of my swing away.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

Oops let me clarify I was just saying what items I have been sublimating - but I do see a bit of smoke/steam when I pull up my heat press on coasters specifically (it's a swing away as well). It's not a large amount but it's a little bit. And the smell might be related to the cork on the bottom of the coasters actually. But was just seeing how harmful it actually is and what other precautions I can be taking.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

They say that once you're able to smell the ink, it's already too late.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes it is. Same with plastisol ink. Although there is very little smell, the fumes are still harmful.
Get a cheap cooking range extractor installed above your heat press.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

STPG Press said:


> They say that once you're able to smell the ink, it's already too late.


As in you already did damage to your body?

https://www.amazon.com/Broan-413004...8&qid=1487853828&sr=8-3&keywords=Kitchen+hood

Would something like that work above my heat press since I can't get an actual exhaust installed at my location?

Or maybe something like this:
http://t.harborfreight.com/8-inch-p...762.html?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/

And then run a duct out to back door?


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

It was a joke.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

STPG Press said:


> It was a joke.


the harmful part or the cooking range extractor part?


----------



## AZArt (Dec 20, 2016)

If you are not using something like this, you will probably die within 6 months


----------



## SubCreate (Aug 30, 2016)

AZArt said:


> If you are not using something like this, you will probably die within 6 months



LOL that's hilarious....


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

13irregular said:


> As in you already did damage to your body?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Broan-413004...8&qid=1487853828&sr=8-3&keywords=Kitchen+hood
> 
> ...


Either would work. The cooker hood above the press would be better, if you can run some ducting to a window/door.

I printed 150 A3 sub prints last week with all the doors and windows closed. When I got home I had a sore throat and my chest was tight, just like it is when I have done several hours of screen printing. I have moved the heat press now into the screen printing part of the work shop, near to the extractors.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

in reality i think the portable exhaust with the duct out the back door would be more feasible for my work area - i can even put it on the bench next to the heat price. Think it will do its job or its a waste of money?


----------

